# Lincoln Farm Park anyone there this week?



## millepeed (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi all 

We are off to Lincoln Farm Park in Oxford this thursday through to sunday is any one else going or there? I will be on pitch 52. come and say hello.

regards Vince


----------



## millepeed (Sep 17, 2007)

hi all had a wonderful time with my family at lincoln farm park must have been another 30/40 motorhomes there, some of them must be members, i wonder :roll: 
vince


----------



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi,

Lincoln Farm Park is a lovely site. We have been there a few times. Nice pitches, swimming pool.  

We are lucky as it's not that far from us, only takes about 30- 40 minutes to get there. Usually go this time of the year as it's one of the sites that opens early, but we had friends over at the weekend, so couldn't go. Probably will go in the next couple of weekends.

Glad you all enjoyed it.

Janice.


----------

